
ACM and SocialCoder Partnership for Positive Impact Through Computing - KiwiCoder
https://www.acm.org/membership/social-coder
======
KiwiCoder
SocialCoder announcement here: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/socialcoder-
partners-acm-edwa...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/socialcoder-partners-acm-
edward-guiness)

